
Three laws to fix online advertising - haxel
https://haxel.ca/three-laws-to-fix-online-advertising.html
======
Cypher
Don't forget to address the whole native advertisement issue, its exploded in
recent years and has been destroying online communities.

~~~
haxel
Good point, I appreciate your feedback.

I wonder if fixing the rest of online advertising would suffocate this
technique. If, by adhering to these three laws, we gradually develop a vastly
superior way to connect sellers with buyers, then destructive methods like
native advertising (and I'm sure there's more) might be much less appealing to
sellers.

------
freethrow
No joke: you should try to get a TedX talk and inform the world on this
subject. I think it's golden.

~~~
haxel
Thanks, I appreciate your kind words. Perhaps one day I, or someone else who
runs with these laws, will be credible enough for a talk like that. Right now
I'm focused on developing software to let us abide by Law 1.

------
mrupvote
This is great!

